# A non girly purse/bag



## DebT

I was curious what the other gals carry their well covered Kindles in....
Keep in mind I am not really girly and right now have a backpack tossed in the back of the jeep along with a good dozen books and usually carry my money and cards in my back pocket leaving the bag locked up....you tend to leave girly behind in the winter on the western slopes of Colorado....
....but now that I have a Kindle on the way I am thinking I'm not leaving Kindle in the jeep alone for nothing..... but not being girly I am finding only foofoo woowoo looking stuff....and as Kindle is not yet here having trouble with the idea of a good size.....
any suggestions on places to look


----------



## Leslie

I use a microfiber healthy back bag from LL Bean. I've carried the same one for years...they wear like iron. My Kindle fits in there just fine along with my wallet, checkbook and assorted other stuff.










L


----------



## Kirstin

Leslie said:


> I use a microfiber healthy back bag from LL Bean. I've carried the same one for years...they wear like iron. My Kindle fits in there just fine along with my wallet, checkbook and assorted other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


I've been looking at these for years trying to decide if it would work for me or not. I carry SO MUCH stuff. Glad to hear they wear well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Right now, I'm using this bag. The center compartment is the perfect size for Edgar in his Medge. There's room for my cell and iphone. The fabric is great and holds up to lots of abuse. It's also got credit card slots built right in, so I don't need to carry a wallet.

http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/city_bagg_crinkle_nylon/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=87376


----------



## PraiseGod13

I use the Ameribag which looks like Leslie's LL Bean bag and love it.  It comes in many sizes so you can get one to match your needs.  My XS is actually large enough to carry my Kindle, my good-sized billfold, my small cosmetic bag, a small flashlight etc.  They come in a variety of materials too.... the microfiber is my favorite.... but there is also canvas, nylon, leather.  And, they wear like iron!  Lots of colors to choose from too so it's a great option.  And, Ameribags don't slip off your shoulder so I feel like my Kindle is safe inside!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie I am curious if the LL Bean bag you have is small, med or large? 

Thanks


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Leslie I am curious if the LL Bean bag you have is small, med or large?
> 
> Thanks


According to the measurements on the website and measuring my bag, I have a small.

L


----------



## Cat

I like this bag:









It's a Buxton, and I got mine at HSN (the demonstration on TV totally sold me). Here is the link to the bag: http://home-solutions.hsn.com/buxton-shoulder-leather-organizer_p-2223647_xp.aspx?web_id=4092960&ocm=sekw, it comes in several colors, which aren't always all available. Personally, I like the black one, but that's just me. It fits Skinderella perfectly (with the original cover on, too!), and there's room for other stuff. It's a great little organizer bag, imho, and is inexpensive. It slings over your body (I can't think what that's called) and I like it to sit in front, down low between my hip and my belly button ...geesh, there's gotta be a pic on the hsn site, so I'll stop trying to describe that, lol. It also leaves me hands free to do whatever I'd like, and if I'm traveling, or walking to my car at night, besides having both hands free, I feel safer knowing it's not easy to pickpocket, or tear of my shoulder.

It's not a fashion statement, nor is it girly, but it's not like I feel like I'm walking around with a toolbelt on my hip .


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I carry my kindle in two different bags, which one I use depends where I am going.
the front pocket of my day pack fits my kindle quite well (usually used when hiking or going to the gym) 

















I use this one when I go to school, because it has a cushioned area for my laptop.









Forgot to mention, the brand for my messenger bag has many more designs and smaller bags. Golla is a bit pricy, but I go to TheCellGuru.com and its much cheaper than other sites I have visited.


----------



## marianneg

I got a cute bag at Target a few months ago that looks like a small messenger bag (with the flap that goes over the top).  It has an adjustable strap, and I made it pretty long so I could carry it as a cross-body bag.


----------



## soapy70

I use a messenger style purse for mine. It makes me feel more secure than it would if it were in a regular purse or tote bag.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleCat said:


> I like this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Buxton, and I got mine at HSN (the demonstration on TV totally sold me). Here is the link to the bag: http://home-solutions.hsn.com/buxton-shoulder-leather-organizer_p-2223647_xp.aspx?web_id=4092960&ocm=sekw, it comes in several colors, which aren't always all available. Personally, I like the black one, but that's just me. It fits Skinderella perfectly (with the original cover on, too!), and there's room for other stuff. It's a great little organizer bag, imho, and is inexpensive. It slings over your body (I can't think what that's called) and I like it to sit in front, down low between my hip and my belly button ...geesh, there's gotta be a pic on the hsn site, so I'll stop trying to describe that, lol. It also leaves me hands free to do whatever I'd like, and if I'm traveling, or walking to my car at night, besides having both hands free, I feel safer knowing it's not easy to pickpocket, or tear of my shoulder.
> 
> It's not a fashion statement, nor is it girly, but it's not like I feel like I'm walking around with a toolbelt on my hip .
> 
> I like this! Put it on my wish list. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Cuechick

This is a fun site, Flight 001, that has lots of cool stuff, geared toward travel but plenty of bags. A messenger style bag might be perfect for you...
http://flight001.com/store/trip.htm?sid=817&page=1


----------



## DebT

Wow!!!
Thanks everyone!!! KindleKat I love that one and have logged that into my fav page for payday....
I really like it.... someone sent me a link for one from levenger that deffinently goes on the wish list!
Its a saddlebagish thing but a bit pricey with just ordering my kindle....but one can dream....that's how the kindle came was a dream....I promise to learn to put pics into post.....
*waving* thanks everyone!!!
Kindler's are Awesome!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Octochick said:


> This is a fun site, Flight 001, that has lots of cool stuff, geared toward travel but plenty of bags. A messenger style bag might be perfect for you...
> http://flight001.com/store/trip.htm?sid=817&page=1


I liked the twill zippered tote!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

DebT said:


> I was curious what the other gals carry their well covered Kindles in....
> Keep in mind I am not really girly and right now have a backpack tossed in the back of the jeep along with a good dozen books and usually carry my money and cards in my back pocket leaving the bag locked up....you tend to leave girly behind in the winter on the western slopes of Colorado....
> ....but now that I have a Kindle on the way I am thinking I'm not leaving Kindle in the jeep alone for nothing..... but not being girly I am finding only foofoo woowoo looking stuff....and as Kindle is not yet here having trouble with the idea of a good size.....
> any suggestions on places to look


Thanks for starting this thread DebT! I am not a girly-girl either and was trying to figure out what I needed to transport Kwinn in. I knew she wouldn't fit in my pocket!!


----------



## Avalon

I use this one from Water Field for traveling. I have the travel bag with a strap; my Kindle is safe and always at my fingertips, but since it's on my shoulder, it's one less thing to carry. It's a perfect custom fit (Kindle with the case on fits inside), but does not leave room for much else, maybe some cards/money/tickets/passport.










You'll find it here:

[URL=http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase]http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm[/url]


----------



## Marci

I have used a backpack as a "purse" since forever. I am going on a cruise soon and so I have been looking at "travel" cases for my Kindle. I've come across these in my search. You may find them useful. Both cases are under $25, too!

I found this case from a mention on the Amazon Kindle discussion board. It looks very sturdy, being a hard case. Here is the link 









Then I noticed the same maker has another item that is more of a carry bag. Definitely has more room and it comes with a shoulder strap. You can see it here: 










This one is a simple slipcover, like the Waterfield case. Check it out at 










Hope this helps,

Marci PS I had expected my links to be text & not pictures. Nice surprise & you can still click on the photos to get more info


----------



## Sailor

Love this thread. When I went to college, I lived out of my backpack - everything went into it and like WisteriaC., I just threw it into my Jeep and off I went.

Would like to put Kindle with cover into some separate bag besides my purse, or be able to put it into a smaller bag into my purse. With all these ideas, I will choose which idea I like.

I too have the Buxton Bag that KindleCat has...love it - brought it to Disneyland and all vacations, it has places for EVERYTHING and keeps things well organized. Haven't even thought of Kindle in it...will have to check it out and maybe I won't have to buy anything else.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

These are pretty cool: http://www.theibag.com/servlet/StoreFront

What I like about them is they are NOT just one big pocket inside. I've seen them in person at various craft fairs (including one 'round here this past weekend)and it looks like there are a couple of styles that have pockets well sized to carry a Kindle. I admit to not looking too closely because I didn't want to tempt myself. . . but I have looked at them before I had my Kindle. They're pretty sturdily made and not at all froufrou -- even the tapestry ones are not bad. And if I remember correctly, you can request a monogram -- but that may be a different, similar, item from a different vendor.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> These are pretty cool: http://www.theibag.com/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> What I like about them is they are NOT just one big pocket inside. I've seen them in person at various craft fairs (including one 'round here this past weekend)and it looks like there are a couple of styles that have pockets well sized to carry a Kindle. I admit to not looking too closely because I didn't want to tempt myself. . . but I have looked at them before I had my Kindle. They're pretty sturdily made and not at all froufrou -- even the tapestry ones are not bad. And if I remember correctly, you can request a monogram -- but that may be a different, similar, item from a different vendor.
> 
> Ann


Note that they are having a 2 for 1 sale right now. 

Not that I'm pushing accessories purchases or anything.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> These are pretty cool: http://www.theibag.com/servlet/StoreFro
> 
> Ann


Ann, you know better than to show me more accessories. I just found this at the site you mentioned:


It's 6x9, should be perfect for a nekked Kindle, I think?

and this


which would be nice for a covered Kindle.
I like the Tapestry, it seems appropriate for a Kindle, but it does say the Tapestry is limited, call to see if it's available.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

*This is what I carry...it has plenty of pockets and extra room for the other things that I carry. A big plus is that the strap is long enough to wear cross body when I need to free up my hands 

Deluxe Everyday Bag








*


----------



## SusanCassidy

I have the medium size Ameribag Healthy Back bag (nylon), and have used it for years and years.  I had one before, but it finally got so faded that I replaced it.  I carry a lot of stuff, including my Kindle, and it has loads of pockets for keeping stuff where I can find it.  It seems like several of us have that bag.  Maybe it could be the "offical handbag of Kindle owners"?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's one of the Ameribags listed through Amazon:










There are several Ameribags; if you're interested, I suggest you click on the Amazon affiliate link at the top of the page and then do a search within Amazon of Ameribag to find the version you like!

Lots of good ideas here, my Levenger bag is on its way! Can't wait!

Betsy


----------



## jams1fan

One of the best places to look for a purse is www.franklincovey.com. They sell bags to go along with their leather binders. And the best part is that the Kindle is about the same size as their binders so Kindle fits perfectly in their leather bags. And there is still room for keys, wallet, cosmetic bag, and a notebook. Their leather is very good quality, too.


----------



## Marci

jams1fan said:


> One of the best places to look for a purse is www.franklincovey.com. They sell bags to go along with their leather binders. And the best part is that the Kindle is about the same size as their binders so Kindle fits perfectly in their leather bags. And there is still room for keys, wallet, cosmetic bag, and a notebook. Their leather is very good quality, too.


What a great post! I am checking them out. I visited a bible store the other day and found out they are too big for the Kindle. Perhaps this will work...

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here we go, keep 'em coming folks!  Something for everyone!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Hey - what about us guys??    I currently am using something like a half sized backpack. It has two compartments. The larger one gets my Kindle and cords and the smaller one gets my iPod and cords. Side net gets my cell phone. Works great. Goes pretty much everywhere I go now. Hope it's big enough to hold my Kindle with an Oberon cover (World tree, eventually). If not, guess I'll be looking for a new carrier.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

FearNot said:


> Hey - what about us guys??  I currently am using something like a half sized backpack. It has two compartments. The larger one gets my Kindle and cords and the smaller one gets my iPod and cords. Side net gets my cell phone. Works great. Goes pretty much everywhere I go now. Hope it's big enough to hold my Kindle with an Oberon cover (World tree, eventually). If not, guess I'll be looking for a new carrier.


Fearnot I would think the healthy back bag from LL Bean or Ameribag would work if you need a new bag. Just by looking at them they don't look gender specific to me. There are links and pics back in this thread.

Linda


----------



## thresel

I also recommend the Water Field bag.  It's really well constructed and has enough padding to protect the Kindle.


----------



## Guest

This is what I carry. It's from Ogio. It holds my Kindle and lots of other stuff without being heavy or uncomfortable. Stays put on your shoulder too!


----------



## Guest

> Hope it's big enough to hold my Kindle with an Oberon cover (World tree, eventually). If not, guess I'll be looking for a new carrier.


It should not be a problem the Oberon cover fits around the Kindle very closely. It is actually thinner on the spine than the OEM cover.


----------



## Gables Girl

Here is the purse I have for my Kindle:

http://www.stonemountainhandbags.com/ecom/fulldetails/1/38,44,52









I have the navy and it works very well for travel and for everyday. Stone Mountain makes great purses, I have had number of them over the years and they wear very well and are supper organized with lots of pockets and zippers. I would highly recommend any of their purses.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gables Girl said:


> Here is the purse I have for my Kindle:
> 
> http://www.stonemountainhandbags.com/ecom/fulldetails/1/38,44,52
> 
> I have the navy and it works very well for travel and for everyday. Stone Mountain makes great purses, I have had number of them over the years and they wear very well and are supper organized with lots of pockets and zippers. I would highly recommend any of their purses.


Always happy to check out a purse recommendation.

Ann


----------



## chynared21

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Always happy to check out a purse recommendation.
> 
> Ann


*My husband cringes when I do *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's Christmas catalog time and I got a calendar from www.territoryahead.com with some great non girly bags for guys. Some of the bags are actually called "Guy Stuff" bags. There are others, more expensive and bigger, in the catalog and online.

Here are some of them:

Now you can carry all of your travel essentials in half of the space of a standard carry-on bag. Made of cotton canvas and bison leather, our GS Travel Bag features thoughtful compartments for virtually everything you need. The zip-top center holds books, camera, CDs and player. The front side offers two zip pouches for sunglasses and cell phone. And the back side features a zip-opening folder with seven sleeves for credit cards; slots for pens, maps and passport; and two windowed sleeves. Measures: 7.5" x 4" at the base, 10" tall. Imported in Khaki. $99


Perfectly suited for carrying travel essentials - whether shuffling across a dirt strip in Wyoming or bumping through LAX. Combines vintage bomber leather, sturdy twill, and antiqued brass with up-to-date features. The details are eminently utile: two exterior pockets with zip closure; main compartment with large padded pocket for delicate electronics; buckle-adjust snap straps in antiqued brass; slots for pens, PDA, cell, MP3 player; padded shoulder strap and carrying handle. Measures: 8.75" x 4.25" at the base, 13" tall. Imported in Brown. $129


Rugged and versatile, our Aviator's Brief features an unbeatable pairing of vintage good looks and state-of-the- art features. We started with weathered leather worthy of a great bomber jacket, and heavy washed twill, then built in a heap of thoughtful details: two exterior pockets with zip closures; two large main pockets (one with padding for laptop); slots for pens and gizmos; padded shoulder strap and carrying handle; canvas back. Measures: 15" x 4.25" at the base, 13" tall. Imported in Brown. $159


Inspired by the classic pilot's bag, our G.S. version melds jet-setter panache with travel-savvy utility. Designed to ease boarding by fitting under the seat, it features a padded sleeve for laptops (up to 15"); large, easy-access top opening; ticket pocket on top flap; pockets - inside and out - for any gizmos you're still allowed to bring on the plane; and a redesigned padded shoulder strap. It's all executed in our soft-washed heavyweight canvas duck with bison leather trim. With key clip; nylon lining; brass zippers and hardware. Imported in Khaki. $179

I like the 2nd one, the $129 one myself. I like that it has padding in one of the main pockets.

Betsy
who can push accessories to the guys, too!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's Christmas catalog time and I got a calendar from www.territoryahead.com with some great non girly bags for guys. Some of the bags are actually called "Guy Stuff" bags. There are others, more expensive and bigger, in the catalog and online.
> 
> Here are some of them:
> 
> Now you can carry all of your travel essentials in half of the space of a standard carry-on bag. Made of cotton canvas and bison leather, our GS Travel Bag features thoughtful compartments for virtually everything you need. The zip-top center holds books, camera, CDs and player. The front side offers two zip pouches for sunglasses and cell phone. And the back side features a zip-opening folder with seven sleeves for credit cards; slots for pens, maps and passport; and two windowed sleeves. Measures: 7.5" x 4" at the base, 10" tall. Imported in Khaki. $99
> 
> 
> Perfectly suited for carrying travel essentials - whether shuffling across a dirt strip in Wyoming or bumping through LAX. Combines vintage bomber leather, sturdy twill, and antiqued brass with up-to-date features. The details are eminently utile: two exterior pockets with zip closure; main compartment with large padded pocket for delicate electronics; buckle-adjust snap straps in antiqued brass; slots for pens, PDA, cell, MP3 player; padded shoulder strap and carrying handle. Measures: 8.75" x 4.25" at the base, 13" tall. Imported in Brown. $129
> 
> 
> Rugged and versatile, our Aviator's Brief features an unbeatable pairing of vintage good looks and state-of-the- art features. We started with weathered leather worthy of a great bomber jacket, and heavy washed twill, then built in a heap of thoughtful details: two exterior pockets with zip closures; two large main pockets (one with padding for laptop); slots for pens and gizmos; padded shoulder strap and carrying handle; canvas back. Measures: 15" x 4.25" at the base, 13" tall. Imported in Brown. $159
> 
> 
> Inspired by the classic pilot's bag, our G.S. version melds jet-setter panache with travel-savvy utility. Designed to ease boarding by fitting under the seat, it features a padded sleeve for laptops (up to 15"); large, easy-access top opening; ticket pocket on top flap; pockets - inside and out - for any gizmos you're still allowed to bring on the plane; and a redesigned padded shoulder strap. It's all executed in our soft-washed heavyweight canvas duck with bison leather trim. With key clip; nylon lining; brass zippers and hardware. Imported in Khaki. $179
> 
> I like the 2nd one, the $129 one myself. I like that it has padding in one of the main pockets.
> 
> Betsy
> who can push accessories to the guys, too!


If I ever need to sale something I will definitely hire you.  The bags are gorgeous, I don't see how our guy's here could resist, I even want one!

Linda


----------



## Marci

Hey, Guys may not be the only one interested in these bags!

I visited the link and came across this lovely tote bag, which I'd buy if I had the money 

http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=6016&itemType=PRODUCT&path=1%2C2%2C5%2C166%2C320&iProductID=6016&sortBy=Sort%20by&page=1&onePage=









Sorry, Betsy, I checked the Amazon site to use the link maker and they did not carry this. I learn how to do this yet 

Marci


----------



## HappyGuy

Well now, the $99 bag looks interesting.  Let's see.... $75 for a cover, $99 for a carry bag ... carry the 1, divide by the square root of Pi ... man-o-man, either I'm going to have to be extra good this year or Santa's going to need to be extra generous (probably too late for the former). Hmmm ... birthday's not until next September ... Maybe I can convince Mrs. FearNot that she should get me a first day of spring gift or something. I'll have to cogitate on that a bit ...  "Oh, Honey ..."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marci said:


> Hey, Guys may not be the only one interested in these bags!
> 
> I visited the link and came across this lovely tote bag, which I'd buy if I had the money
> 
> http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=6016&itemType=PRODUCT&path=1%2C2%2C5%2C166%2C320&iProductID=6016&sortBy=Sort%20by&page=1&onePage=
> 
> Sorry, Betsy, I checked the Amazon site to use the link maker and they did not carry this. I learn how to do this yet
> 
> Marci


Yes, I looked for their stuff on Amazon too.... and I've got my eye on some of the stuff...but don't tell the guys, they may not want them!

Betsy


----------



## TM

I have a couple J'Tote bags for my laptop.

This one is a bit smaller, very tight fit for my laptop. I rarely use it for the laptop, instead I often use it as a large purse (with a DTB in it)... I think it will be my main Kindle bag... when Kindle arives.










If you like purple, they have this one (it is also a smaller one):


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cute bags--maybe bordering on girly (remember this topic is non-girly bags).  Thanks for posting, though, I love everything purple!  

You're going to be ready for your Kindle when it gets here!  Keep browsing the boards and posting, it'll keep you busy while you wait.

Betsy


----------



## TM

AcK - I refuse to do girly. Do ya really think the top one anyway (the one i own) is girly? I will be way upset if it is. I do not do girly...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The purple one more so.  But no, not the one you own...  Is there a website?

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Nice looking bags! You do not need another purse, you do not need another purse...  I get in more trouble in accessories.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did I show you these? Not overly girly either.

http://www.isabellabird.com/jump.jsp?itemID=261&itemType=CATEGORY&path=1%2C2%2C6%2C261

Betsy


----------



## cush

Here are some good quality bags that are, I think, good looking. They can be used by those of you who want to carry a "little friend" in a well concealed but accessible manner and also your Kindle. I can vouch for their quality since this is a local company and I have several of their (men's) products. They are a favorite of female law enforcement officers. 
There are some larger carry bags in their line that might be useful, too.

http://www.coronadoleather.com/browse.aspx?c=8&n=200460


----------



## Gables Girl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did I show you these? Not overly girly either.
> 
> http://www.isabellabird.com/jump.jsp?itemID=261&itemType=CATEGORY&path=1%2C2%2C6%2C261
> 
> Betsy


Oh not fair......they have shoes!


----------



## TM

Cush - Thanks for the link. I have a friend who will love them (she carries), although she isnl't a kindler (yet, I am working on her), those will be handy for her anyway. 

Oh, if any of you are close to a Brighton store... they have some very gorgeous bags that would easily hold a Kindle. There stuff is great quality too...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I may have to have the purple one from j'tote.  Website is www.jtotebags.com.  $135 but free shipping. . . .decisions decisions.  bag or oberon cover. . . . . .both?    Must. . . . .stop. . . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## TM

LOL - The J'tote bag also comes with a free wallet if that helps! I have two from them, the drown one oictured i use as a purse, and then a slightly larger one for my laptop.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

my laptop is wee so would fit in the smaller one if necessary.  I just love the design:  unique but not too weird.

I think I owe myself a 'try on'. . . . 

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> my laptop is wee so would fit in the smaller one if necessary. I just love the design: unique but not too weird.
> 
> I think I owe myself a 'try on'. . . .
> 
> Ann


Of course you do...

Betsy


----------



## TM

Ann Von Hagel said:


> my laptop is wee so would fit in the smaller one if necessary. I just love the design: unique but not too weird.
> 
> I think I owe myself a 'try on'. . . .
> 
> Ann


If you order it, please let me know how you like it when it arrives. I love there stuff (just wish they made more smaller items since i rarely take my 'putor with me)


----------



## chynared21

Marci said:


> Hey, Guys may not be the only one interested in these bags!
> 
> I visited the link and came across this lovely tote bag, which I'd buy if I had the money
> 
> http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=6016&itemType=PRODUCT&path=1%2C2%2C5%2C166%2C320&iProductID=6016&sortBy=Sort%20by&page=1&onePage=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Betsy, I checked the Amazon site to use the link maker and they did not carry this. I learn how to do this yet
> 
> Marci


*Thanks Marci for thoroughly looking through the website ...I love this tote!!! *


----------



## Marci

You're welcome, Chynared21 -

I love it too!  Keep thinking "No, must not purchase" with Christmas coming up and a Caribbean vacation to save for...
Then I just had a sneaky thought, "Hey, that would be great vacation bag!" LOL 

Now of course I've visited the Jtote page and like a bag I see there, too.  And I want to get an Oberon cover when I get back from my cruise.

Like Ann said, "Decisions, decisions"... 

Marci


----------



## chynared21

Marci said:


> You're welcome, Chynared21 -
> 
> I love it too! Keep thinking "No, must not purchase" with Christmas coming up and a Caribbean vacation to save for...
> Then I just had a sneaky thought, "Hey, that would be great vacation bag!" LOL
> 
> Now of course I've visited the Jtote page and like a bag I see there, too. And I want to get an Oberon cover when I get back from my cruise.
> 
> Like Ann said, "Decisions, decisions"...
> 
> Marci


*And I keep telling myself that I do not need another tote bag.... I'm still waiting to see what Barbara's Oberon purse looks like...I really love the way they look *


----------



## Toby

Me too, me too. I want to see Barbara's Oberon handbag, as if I really need another handbag. LOL! It's all right to look, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re:  the J'tote bag.

O.K.  I think I'm going to send the link to my husband and as a Christmas Hint.  The purple one is really not that big; something like 10" x 14.5" x 5".  My laptop is little so it'll hold it if it needs to.  But it'll work wonderfully as a purse and has plenty of pockets which is what I like.  The price is also great especially as it comes with the wallet. . . .I like purses but I rarely LUST after them but this one.  . . . .wow. . . . .

sending link now. . 

(please please please take the hint. . . . )

Ann


----------



## Brenda M.

OMG, these J'Totes bags are wonderful! 

I have been lurking for a few days and just joined and have to ask of those who have the J'tote bags, how's the quality? And, how's the inner pockets? Roomy? I have been looking for a fairly larger bag not to carry my lap top, but to carry my beloved Kindle as well as file folders, a journal and of course wallet and some small necessaries. And, since my birhtday is in a couple of weeks and hubby has no idea what to get me...., one of the J'totes may be my answer! 

You guys are making me go broke already!


----------



## pshrynk

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's Christmas catalog time and I got a calendar from www.territoryahead.com with some great non girly bags for guys. Some of the bags are actually called "Guy Stuff" bags. There are others, more expensive and bigger, in the catalog and online.
> 
> Here are some of them:
> 
> Now you can carry all of your travel essentials in half of the space of a standard carry-on bag. Made of cotton canvas and bison leather, our GS Travel Bag features thoughtful compartments for virtually everything you need. The zip-top center holds books, camera, CDs and player. The front side offers two zip pouches for sunglasses and cell phone. And the back side features a zip-opening folder with seven sleeves for credit cards; slots for pens, maps and passport; and two windowed sleeves. Measures: 7.5" x 4" at the base, 10" tall. Imported in Khaki. $99
> 
> 
> Perfectly suited for carrying travel essentials - whether shuffling across a dirt strip in Wyoming or bumping through LAX. Combines vintage bomber leather, sturdy twill, and antiqued brass with up-to-date features. The details are eminently utile: two exterior pockets with zip closure; main compartment with large padded pocket for delicate electronics; buckle-adjust snap straps in antiqued brass; slots for pens, PDA, cell, MP3 player; padded shoulder strap and carrying handle. Measures: 8.75" x 4.25" at the base, 13" tall. Imported in Brown. $129
> 
> 
> Rugged and versatile, our Aviator's Brief features an unbeatable pairing of vintage good looks and state-of-the- art features. We started with weathered leather worthy of a great bomber jacket, and heavy washed twill, then built in a heap of thoughtful details: two exterior pockets with zip closures; two large main pockets (one with padding for laptop); slots for pens and gizmos; padded shoulder strap and carrying handle; canvas back. Measures: 15" x 4.25" at the base, 13" tall. Imported in Brown. $159
> 
> 
> Inspired by the classic pilot's bag, our G.S. version melds jet-setter panache with travel-savvy utility. Designed to ease boarding by fitting under the seat, it features a padded sleeve for laptops (up to 15"); large, easy-access top opening; ticket pocket on top flap; pockets - inside and out - for any gizmos you're still allowed to bring on the plane; and a redesigned padded shoulder strap. It's all executed in our soft-washed heavyweight canvas duck with bison leather trim. With key clip; nylon lining; brass zippers and hardware. Imported in Khaki. $179
> 
> I like the 2nd one, the $129 one myself. I like that it has padding in one of the main pockets.
> 
> Betsy
> who can push accessories to the guys, too!


I've got that one on the bottom! I love it!


----------



## TM

Brenda M. said:


> OMG, these J'Totes bags are wonderful!
> 
> I have been lurking for a few days and just joined and have to ask of those who have the J'tote bags, how's the quality? And, how's the inner pockets? Roomy? I have been looking for a fairly larger bag not to carry my lap top, but to carry my beloved Kindle as well as file folders, a journal and of course wallet and some small necessaries. And, since my birhtday is in a couple of weeks and hubby has no idea what to get me...., one of the J'totes may be my answer!
> 
> You guys are making me go broke already!


I have 2 J'Tote bags (and thinking about a third one). The quality is awesome (and I love that the leather is subble instead of stiff). They are fairly roomy... what I like is the section for the computor (where my kindle will reside in the one I use as a purse since I rarely carry my laptop) is well padded, even have a padded flap to hold it in place. The smaller one will hold a 12.1 laptop (it is just a tight fit for me on the height becuase my extra capacity battery makes it a little bigger), so plenty of room for the kindle in there. Never tried to put a file folder in it... but does take a magaize or notebook so should do folders... I know the bigger ones would easily do file folders.

I also really like that they come with matching wallets that you can clip onto the inside.


----------



## Brenda M.

TM, which bags do you have from J'totes? Just wondering. I am leaning towards the Dubheasa as I want the red Medge Kindle cover and it should match!


----------



## TM

Brenda M. said:


> TM, which bags do you have from J'totes? Just wondering. I am leaning towards the Dubheasa as I want the red Medge Kindle cover and it should match!


My larger one is the Grainne. The smaller one I use as a purse is the Melania.

I had also considered the Dubheasa... It looks like it is sized into between my two... very nice looking. Should do great for a Kindle and other things bag.


----------



## chynared21

Brenda M. said:


> TM, which bags do you have from J'totes? Just wondering. I am leaning towards the Dubheasa as I want the red Medge Kindle cover and it should match!


*Ah...that's the one I have my eye on *


----------



## TM

if any of you do get the J'Totes, please let me know what ya think of them once they arrive. I love mine!


----------



## Toby

LOL! Oh no, more handbags/totes to lust after.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> LOL! Oh no, more handbags/totes to lust after.


Oh, we got 'em here...also check out the Accessories you want that aren't available thread. Lots of good stuff there...

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks Betsy! I am now checking there often. LOL! So much fun! Check out my post there as I mentioned handbags, but I think that it might be classified as a girly handbag, but not sure as they are big handbags.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> Thanks Betsy! I am now checking there often. LOL! So much fun! Check out my post there as I mentioned handbags, but I think that it might be classified as a girly handbag, but not sure as they are big handbags.


Some of us like girly bags too. Some of us like all the bags!

Betsy


----------



## Wicked

Ok, yes! Thank you again, fellow Kindlers. I need a bag for an upcoming cruise and I knew I'd get some good ideas in this thread. I just ordered a couple of Baggallini bags from ebags. They're like chips, can't have just one. I've never owned them before but they seem like a perfectly casual bag. Just what suits me. I went with the Around Town Bagg in red and on sale for $25 (1/2 price!) I got the large Wallet Bagg. Now I need to step away from the computer or I'll just continue to shop.

http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/wallet_bagg_large_microfiber/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=67429

http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/around_town_bagg_crinkle_nylon/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=113065


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wicked said:


> Ok, yes! Thank you again, fellow Kindlers. I need a bag for an upcoming cruise and I knew I'd get some good ideas in this thread. I just ordered a couple of Baggallini bags from ebags. They're like chips, can't have just one. I've never owned them before but they seem like a perfectly casual bag. Just what suits me. I went with the Around Town Bagg in red and on sale for $25 (1/2 price!) I got the large Wallet Bagg. Now I need to step away from the computer or I'll just continue to shop.
> 
> http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/wallet_bagg_large_microfiber/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=67429
> 
> http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/around_town_bagg_crinkle_nylon/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=113065


They are having Black Friday sales there....

Betsy who is saving up for her brother's Kindle...


----------



## TM

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They are having Black Friday sales there....
> 
> Betsy who is saving up for her brother's Kindle...


Thanks for leting us know they are doing a Black Friday sale... I have my eyes on a couple of bags there, will need to go see what price they have them at today...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Hey, all -

Okay, I've found a "man bag" that is, as the name implies, "non-girly". 

After reading through this thread, I got to thinking how annoying it is for us guys to carry their stuff in the traditional fashion: stuffed in our pockets. In my case, I've got a wallet that's reshaping my left buttock, keys that dig into my thigh, a separate holder/pouch for my iPhone that I have to cart around (and which I can't put in my pockets with the rest of my junk, and then I also don't have anywhere to put earphones), plus now I have to carry a second cell phone for work. And, needless to say, there are also times when I'd like to sling my Kindle along.

But I found a perfect solution (at least for me): the Everki Stride sling satchel. I'm hoping that you'll see an image of it, below, but I can't tell because there's still something weird going on that I can't display any data originating from my site while we're here at the hotel in Orlando (d'oh!):
















_Mike, the URL you gave doesn't work, it leads to a 404 error, so I used the image from the link below. Betsy_

But if an image isn't showing up, you can see it here at ebags.

It's really well-made and tough, is very comfortable to wear (either over the shoulder or around the waist - just resize the strap to fit), and can carry a bunch of stuff (all my gear, plus a little camera) without being bulky. It's a *tight* fit, but you can stuff a Kindle with its cover into either the main zippered pocket or the back zippered document pocket (the Kindle itself fits pretty easily).

Anyway, for guys (& gals) who may be looking for a different way to carry stuff, take a look at this one. I've been schlepping this around Disney World every day for the last few days and it's been very comfortable. No more sticking all that junk in my pockets! Ack! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## chynared21

*Nice man purse Mike. I've been telling my husband he needs a man purse because he's running out of belt space between his Nextel for work, his iPhone, firearm, wallet....it would be easier if he had one place to keep it all.

Betsy...I love how you add tiny little notes to some posts *

_Thanks.  Betsy_


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Yeah, I'm a "purse believer" now! LOL!

Thanks, Betsy - wasn't able to get that stupid URL to work. D'oh!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Nice bag Mike, my hubby always complains about the reshaping of his left buttock too.   Hope you, Jan and the kids are having a great time.

Linda


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Yeah, wallets are the worst. If men invented bras to torture women, then a woman invented wallets (and ties) to help torture men! LOL!

Today we're off to Epcot! Rah!  

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love Epcot, but haven't been there for years, wonder how it's changed.  The restaurants were fabulous!

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh great. I should have never looked at this thread. Now I can't get the picture of those j'tote bags out of my head.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh great. I should have never looked at this thread. Now I can't get the picture of those j'tote bags out of my head.


Think how _I _feel. . . ._knowing _there's one in a box in my living room. . . .

I gotta get him something really good. . . . . .

ann


----------



## Shizu

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh great. I should have never looked at this thread. Now I can't get the picture of those j'tote bags out of my head.


I know what you mean... I just order j'tote's Melania... I think I have to stop coming here...


----------



## HappyGuy

Here are a couple I found at L.L. Bean. A bit expensive, but hey, Libris and I are worth it! 










Maine Guide Rucksack, Waxed-Canvas

About This Item Weather resistant, rugged and classic, this handsome bag is made to go the distance, year after year, gaining character along the way. Crafted from rugged 22 oz. waxed-cotton canvas, a traditional and dependable favorite of sportsmen for generations. Leather trim and antiqued-brass hardware. This roomy pack can hold a guidebook, camera, wallet and change of shoes. Top-loading design with drawstring closure for easy packing and retrieving. Top flap secures contents. Front pockets keep pens and cell phone within reach. Carry with convenient handle or adjustable shoulder straps. Quick-release buckles. 16"H x 12"W x 9"D. 1,584 cu. in. Imported.










Maine Guide Rucksack, Leather

About This Item Weather resistant, rugged and classic, this handsome bag is made to go the distance, year after year, gaining character along the way. Crafted from full-grain leather that gets even better with age. Leather trim and antiqued-brass hardware. This roomy pack can hold a guidebook, camera, wallet and change of shoes. Top-loading design with drawstring closure for easy packing and retrieving. Top flap secures contents. Front pockets keep pens and cell phone within reach. Carry with convenient handle or adjustable shoulder straps. Quick-release buckles. 16"H x 12"W x 9"D. 1,584 cu. in. Imported.

Hmmmm .... now, which do I get first, my bag or my Oberon cover ... so many decisions


----------



## Guest

I just got this one. It's really nice-My Kindle and other stuff fit perfectly!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I use a Bag of Holding messenger bag from thinkgeek. http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/bags/aaa5/


----------



## Gables Girl

I have a backpack I love, it has a sleeve for a computer and I can get both my computer and my Kindle in it.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Columbia+Sportswear+Tumalo+Cyberpack&x=8&y=26

Great for travel and I can even stuff my purse in it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Levenger code for 25% off, good through 12/18

GIVE258

no minimum purchase, good on sale items.

And you can use it on this nice non-girly tote:


Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

Personally, I prefer this Levenger tote, I like the POCKETS!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pidgeon92 said:


> Personally, I prefer this Levenger tote, I like the POCKETS!


That's very nice, too! And it comes with a wallet? GIVE258 works for it, too! 25% off!

There are pockets on the inside of the tote I posted (which is on sale; with the 25% off code and shipping, it comes to $114, I think). Here is the inside:










LOL, it's more time effective for me to rummage around in one central compartment than to check pockets...I can NEVER remember which pocket stuff is in!

Glad there's a tote for each of us! Totes for everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296

pidgeon92 said:


> Personally, I prefer this Levenger tote, I like the POCKETS!


I like the looks of this bag, but it's too big for me for daily use. I wish Levenger, LLBean, *somebody* would make these bags available in more than one size. I'm "height challenged" and just can't carry a 12" bag........So, I am using my trusty old Dooney and Bourke leather backpack until I find the perfect bag 
Ruby


----------



## pidgeon92

Ruby said:


> I wish Levenger, LLBean, *somebody* would make these bags available in more than one size.


Levenger carries a lot of smaller bags.... Do you get their catalog? For me, they are showing up twice a week now. I could build a catalog bonfire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm getting emails...

I'd suggest going to their website and checking out some of the smaller bags!  Click on one of the totes below; they'll take you there, Ruby!

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296

pidgeon92 said:


> Levenger carries a lot of smaller bags.... Do you get their catalog? For me, they are showing up twice a week now. I could build a catalog bonfire.


I used to get them, but since I haven't ordered in a long time I got dropped from their list. Do they have things in the catalog that are not on the website? Some of the smaller bags that I've seen are microfiber or some other fabric and I really want leather. LOL on the bonfire!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm getting emails...
> 
> I'd suggest going to their website and checking out some of the smaller bags! Click on one of the totes below; they'll take you there, Ruby!
> 
> Betsy


I did look at the site and while I like some of the smaller bags they don't appear to be available in leather 
Thanks for your suggestions,
Ruby


----------



## pidgeon92

Ruby said:


> I used to get them, but since I haven't ordered in a long time I got dropped from their list. Do they have things in the catalog that are not on the website? Some of the smaller bags that I've seen are microfiber or some other fabric and I really want leather. LOL on the bonfire!


I shall sift through my vast collection of catalogs and see if there is any leather.... I do prefer to look at the catalog vs. the website, but one a month would really be sufficient....


----------



## pidgeon92

Smooth, full-grain leather trim 9 5/16W x 2D x 6 7/8H $130










Soft, full-grain pebbled leather with smooth, full-grain leather accents 7W x 2 3/4D x 8 3/4H $125


This one is very interesting.... I like the idea that you can carry one, two, or all three.
Softly textured, full-grain glove leather 6 3/8W x 1D x 7 1/2H $98


Smooth, full-grain leather 8W x 2D x 6H $100


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I got the Dubheasa and Shauna bags from J'Tote. I ordered the Dubheasa and they sent the Shauna. They are both very beautiful, same material, just different configurations. I couldn't decide which one to keep, so I bought the Shauna and am keeping both...lol! They are super roomy with pockets and big compartments. I like that they also have a padded section for a laptop or for Ken. They are a little large for everyday use, but I am going to carry the Dubheasa for a few days and see how it works out. Plus, we leave Sunday to fly home for Christmas. I will flip a coin and take one for the trip.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I got the Dubheasa and Shauna bags from J'Tote. I ordered the Dubheasa and they sent the Shauna. They are both very beautiful, same material, just different configurations. I couldn't decide which one to keep, so I bought the Shauna and am keeping both...lol! They are super roomy with pockets and big compartments. I like that they also have a padded section for a laptop or for Ken. They are a little large for everyday use, but I am going to carry the Dubheasa for a few days and see how it works out. Plus, we leave Sunday to fly home for Christmas. I will flip a coin and take one for the trip.


Darn I hate to hear that WolfePrincess, I was hoping you would sell one for 50% off on Buy, Sale, Trade or Barter.


----------



## Ruby296

pidgeon92 said:


> Smooth, full-grain leather trim 9 5/16W x 2D x 6 7/8H $130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft, full-grain pebbled leather with smooth, full-grain leather accents 7W x 2 3/4D x 8 3/4H $125
> 
> 
> This one is very interesting.... I like the idea that you can carry one, two, or all three.
> Softly textured, full-grain glove leather 6 3/8W x 1D x 7 1/2H $98
> 
> 
> Smooth, full-grain leather 8W x 2D x 6H $100


Wow, Pidgeon92, thank you so much for all the great photos and prices, I really appreciate that! I'm going to definitely take a closer look now.........
Ruby


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Darn I hate to hear that WolfePrincess, I was hoping you would sell one for 50% off on Buy, Sale, Trade or Barter.


LOL! Once I decide which one I like most, I might sell the other one. I'll have to wait a bit until hubby forgets how much he paid for them before I could resell one for 1/2 price!


----------



## drenee

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=081308_newforfall-MainCatcat601085-cat603837_TGP&id=0056537915834a&navCount=0&podId=0056537&parentId=cat603837&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=QX&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true

Hope this link works. Found this great bag this morning. Definitely not girly.


----------



## Ruby296

drenee said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=081308_newforfall-MainCatcat601085-cat603837_TGP&id=0056537915834a&navCount=0&podId=0056537&parentId=cat603837&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=QX&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true
> 
> Hope this link works. Found this great bag this morning. Definitely not girly.


I like this bag ALOT! Thanks for the link.........
Ruby


----------



## Angela

nice drenee and either color would work for me!


----------



## Marci

drenee said:


> Hope this link works. Found this great bag this morning. Definitely not girly.


The link worked great - now I'm seriously interested in it!

What does the interior look like? Seems to have 2 "water bottle" pockets on the outside & a flap-covered pocket.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## drenee

drenee said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=081308_newforfall-MainCatcat601085-cat603837_TGP&id=0056537915834a&navCount=0&podId=0056537&parentId=cat603837&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=QX&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true
> 
> Hope this link works. Found this great bag this morning. Definitely not girly.


the sad thing is i dreamt about this purse last night...gesh. LOL
debbie


----------



## Esther

I know that LeSportsac isn't everyone's cup o' tea, but I have found that this one, (in your pick of fabric of course) fits the Kindle in it's original cover. 


It works well slid into another bag or tote.

One Caveat... Buy it 'in person' and check that the Kindle with Your Cover fits through the zippered opening. I tried mine out and a couple were tight. There is some variability in the width of the zippered opening that may mean that if you order online, you will get one that is rather tight.

This is just a envelope type bag with a few extra zippered pockets. Great for taking to the gym...

They are often on sale at your local Macy's because they turn over the fabric offerings several times a year and lower the price on the old offerings.

It's definitely non-girly!

Esther
PS, I tried to insert just the image unsuccessfully!
I have enjoyed lurking in this thread. I am a bagaholic!


----------



## Marci

Esther -

That is a neat looking bag!

Gives me a reason to go to Macy's  

Marci


----------



## Tris

I carry my "magic book" (the name changes every month or so when... ) in my small women sized backpack from NorthFace called Isabella during the week for work.  However when I'm doing more personal stuff like errands, hanging out with friends and family, I have my Timbuk2 Metro bag (smallest messenger bag they've got).  It comes is customizable colors and styles (when you get the bigger messanger bags).  I love my Metro back because I KNOW it will with stand a VERY bad down pour, it has a buckle clip in the front, and it fits all that I need getting around town easily.  Sure, it's not a "pretty bag" but it's very functional, and I see them around a lot.  They are kinda pricey but they are worth it...so much so that I've got two different Timbuk2 bags (in different sizes) and looking into purchasing my third.

I highly recommed this bag!

Tris


----------



## KimmyA

Marci said:


> Then I noticed the same maker has another item that is more of a carry bag. Definitely has more room and it comes with a shoulder strap. You can see it here:


Does anyone have one of these? I like the looks of it but was curious if anyone owned it and if they like it.


----------



## Ruby296

Tris said:


> I carry my "magic book" (the name changes every month or so when... ) in my small women sized backpack from NorthFace called Isabella during the week for work. However when I'm doing more personal stuff like errands, hanging out with friends and family, I have my Timbuk2 Metro bag (smallest messenger bag they've got). It comes is customizable colors and styles (when you get the bigger messanger bags). I love my Metro back because I KNOW it will with stand a VERY bad down pour, it has a buckle clip in the front, and it fits all that I need getting around town easily. Sure, it's not a "pretty bag" but it's very functional, and I see them around a lot. They are kinda pricey but they are worth it...so much so that I've got two different Timbuk2 bags (in different sizes) and looking into purchasing my third.
> 
> I highly recommed this bag!
> 
> Tris


I was just looking at the Metro on ebags and it looks really nice! What color (s) do you have? Does the strap stay on your shoulder well? Some staps slip off and that drives me nuts! I'm very tempted................. 
Ruby


----------



## Mollyb52

I have this purse.  I didn't buy it from this place, I bought it at The Purse Man in Laughlin, Nevada because I needed a small vacation type organizer bag.  I pulled it out today and found it to be perfect for the Kindle.  It is not fancy but cheap and VERY functional.    www.dreamproductscatalog.com/details.cfm?item=11854    I just happened to see it because I purchased something else from Dreamproducts and was satisfied with the service.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I liked this one, as far as a non girly bag goes....here is the site http://zeta.zappos.com/product/7334470/color/109578 . They have multiple colors too


----------



## Ruby296

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I liked this one, as far as a non girly bag goes....here is the site http://zeta.zappos.com/product/7334470/color/109578 . They have multiple colors too


That's a cute bag and I like the colors, but a bit too big for daily use for me. BUT I love Keen shoes/sandals and you can't beat Zappos for amazing CS! 
Ruby


----------



## Dooterbug

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I liked this one, as far as a non girly bag goes....here is the site http://zeta.zappos.com/product/7334470/color/109578 . They have multiple colors too


Totally diggin this one... thanks!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

No problem, glad I could help.  I'm looking for a new bag too


----------



## ljloula

I got this on Tues. It fits my Kindle in it's MiniSuit case, and I have it wedged full with all my other junk. I don't carry my charger, USB cable or booklight with me regularly. They definitely wouldn't fit. I have a separate case for them at home.


----------



## Ruby296

ljloula said:


> I got this on Tues. It fits my Kindle in it's MiniSuit case, and I have it wedged full with all my other junk. I don't carry my charger, USB cable or booklight with me regularly. They definitely wouldn't fit. I have a separate case for them at home.


That's a cute bag! Do you have a link or can you tell me what brand, where you got it, etc.?
Thanks!
Ruby


----------



## ljloula

Hi Ruby,
It is a Fossil bag ~ Maxine Flap Green Multi is the model description. I got mine at Macy's, not on-line.


----------



## Ruby296

ljloula said:


> Hi Ruby,
> It is a Fossil bag ~ Maxine Flap Green Multi is the model description. I got mine at Macy's, not on-line.


Thanks! I'll go look at Macy's tomorrow!
Ruby


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

What a cute bag ljloula! Green is one of my favorite colors. Another purse... yes I want one.  

Linda


----------



## chobitz

This one is just funky! Its from Gwen Stafani's line:
























She has different prints to choose from. Its a purse for the young at heart! I think there would be tons of room for a kindle.


----------



## ljloula

They are very cute! I'm bad at visualizing and wanted to be sure I could fit my regular stuff and the Kindle. There I was in the mall, asking clerks if it was ok for me to pull out the tissue and try to fit my own stuff in!   I had found several bags I really liked, but they ended up being too small. I was overjoyed when I found the Fossil.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ruby said:


> That's a cute bag! Do you have a link or can you tell me what brand, where you got it, etc.?
> Thanks!
> Ruby


They have the same bag at Zappos, free shipping.


----------



## chobitz

Oooh found a cute Harajuka Lover (gwen stafani) laptop bag WITH room for a kindle also! Its at zappos so free shipping!










Harajuku Lovers Escape Milkshake


----------



## Ruby296

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> They have the same bag at Zappos, free shipping.


Oooh, that's even better, thanks!!
Ruby


----------



## Libby Cone

If you make your own bag, you will have a one-of-a-kind. Try 200 yards of non-Superwash wool in worsted weight for this pattern:
www.lionbrand.com/patterns/1177AD.html

If you don't know how to knit, I have included beginners' knitting books in my directions:

non-Superwash worsted wool
try 1 skein Lamb's Pride for solids:http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-knitting-yarns-brown-sheep-lambs-pride-worsted/
or use 2 skeins Classic Elite Desert for the hand-dyed look:http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/94178EC3-D5F6-46BA-9EDB-80B4FD70A839/productID/CFB53AB6-D1F3-462C-9F24-B1A14F3075FD/
or 2 skeins of Lion Brand Wool:http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/yarnInfo.cgi?yarnPage=1694550&start=15
If you want to support an Uruguayan women's cooperative, use one skein of Malabrigo:http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/94178EC3-D5F6-46BA-9EDB-80B4FD70A839/productID/375952CB-6D7D-4E63-BEE3-F92643343AFD/

If you don't know how to knit, get a copy of Knitting for Dummies:http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-For-Dummies/dp/B001C4PKM6/ref=ed_oe_k
(guys might prefer Knitting with Balls:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0756622891/ref=kinw_rke_rti_1
sorry it's only available in Paperback), and buy three pairs of knitting needles, size 7,8, and 9 (one of these three sizes should get the right gauge, but don't sweat it too much)

I recommend skipping the side piece and sewing front to back for a snug fit.

Buy an interesting button (It doesn't have to be a toggle button):http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/buttonsHome.asp

You have a one-of-a-kind tote! If you want a matching (or contrasting ) cover, knit a long rectangle larger than the dimensions of your device (do a test swatch to calculate how much it shrinks when felted), sew down end flaps and voila!

Libby Cone
Author, War on the Margins: A Novel
http://www.waronthemargins.com/


----------



## Libby Cone

Is this perfect timing or what? GUYS, CHECK THIS OUT:

http://gotyarn.com/results.cfm?SubCategory=279
Got Yarn is having a sale on men's sweater and scarf kits. These kits usually give you more than enough yarn, so you (or your significant other) can knit a sweater or scarf and a matching Kindle bag. While away the halftime (or the boring shows your significant other likes to watch) while making your own sweater and Kindle bag! 
Get your copy :


----------



## Guest

Libby Cone said:


> Get your copy [/size]:


Look at the recommendations on this page. Who knew that there were so many men out there who knit and crochet.


----------



## HappyGuy

LuckyRainbow said:


> Look at the recommendations on this page. Who knew that there were so many men out there who knit and crochet.


As an historical reenactor, I happen to know that in the past it was not all that odd for a man to know how to knit. Socks wear out very quickly


----------



## Libby Cone

In the 1600's many men made their living knitting socks.


----------



## Guest

Maybe I should have said: Who knew there were still so many men out there who knit. Seems like in today's world needlecraft has become a "women's" thing in a lot of men's eyes. 

I seem to remember there was quite a bit of amazement when Rosie Greer was exposed as a needlepointer. But, who would have ever called Rosie a sissyboy?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Then there was Lynn Swan who took ballet lessons.

Ann


----------



## Ruby296

I just received the 2 Metro bags I ordered from Ebags........thanks for the heads up on this, I REALLY like them alot!  Enough so that I *may* just sell my VB Peacock Bowler.  Although I love that bag too, I have found that the straps don't stay up on my shoulder well and they sort of "dig" in after carrying it for a while.  
Ruby


----------



## Guest

I love Ebags too! I just got this for when I want to carry my Kindle and my Netbook at the same time:


----------



## drenee

NYCKindleFan said:


> I love Ebags too! I just got this for when I want to carry my Kindle and my Netbook at the same time:


Very nice bag. I have always loved Aigner. Many years ago there was another brand I loved called Bass. I have not seen anything by them for years. Hmmm. Wonder what happened. 
Enjoy your bag,
debbie


----------



## Marci

Ruby said:


> I just received the 2 Metro bags I ordered from Ebags........thanks for the heads up on this, I REALLY like them alot! Enough so that I *may* just sell my VB Peacock Bowler. Although I love that bag too, I have found that the straps don't stay up on my shoulder well and they sort of "dig" in after carrying it for a while.
> Ruby


Ruby,

When you have the time, would you mind posting some pictures of these bags?

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## Ruby296

Marci said:


> Ruby,
> 
> When you have the time, would you mind posting some pictures of these bags?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marci


Marci,

I'd be happy to post pics, but I have no idea how to do it! I don't have a photobucket (or any other) account-do I need that in order to post?
Ruby


----------



## Guest

Ruby said:


> Marci,
> 
> I'd be happy to post pics, but I have no idea how to do it! I don't have a photobucket (or any other) account-do I need that in order to post?
> Ruby


Yes you do. Onc you have one, just come back here, click reply, click on the pic icon, insert the url your image is at, click post, and you're done.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ruby, if you haven't posted pictures on line before, hook up with Betsy or Pidgeon  by PM.  They can meet you in chat and walk you through it.  It's not hard, but if you've never done it it can be confusing the first time.

Ann


----------



## Ruby296

NYCKindleFan said:


> Yes you do. Onc you have one, just come back here, click reply, click on the pic icon, insert the url your image is at, click post, and you're done.


Thanks for your help, I'm going to give this a shot.........
Ruby



Ann Von Hagel said:


> Ruby, if you haven't posted pictures on line before, hook up with Betsy or Pidgeon by PM. They can meet you in chat and walk you through it. It's not hard, but if you've never done it it can be confusing the first time.
> 
> Ann


I have posted pics online, but haven't needed a photobucket account so that part is new to me. I'll see if I can get dh to help me, he's way more computer literate than I am. Bear with me ladies..........
Ruby


----------



## Ruby296

Ok I tried doing this following NYC Kindle Fan's directions and it didn't work.  Also when I tried to insert the url for my photobucket account there were no images there.  As I said I'm not very technical and am getting frustrated so if there is another EASY way to do this I'll give it one more shot, otherwise I give up!  I will add that you can go to ebags and do a search for Timbuk2 Metro bag and you'll see some photos there.
Ruby


----------



## pidgeon92

Ruby, did you read the PM I sent you? Here's the text of it....

You can only post pictures in a KindleBoards post that is already on the internet, such as in your Photobucket account, or posted elsewhere.

How you proceed depends on your browser software.

-- If you are using Firefox, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose Copy Image Location.

-- If you are using Internet Explorer, right-click on any picture and choose Properties, then you must choose and copy the entire Address, which may take up several lines which you cannot see. It is imperative that you choose the entire Address, or your picture will not appear.

OPTIONAL. You can verify that you have chosen the correct image address by pasting it into your browser's URL box, as you would with any URL. Your picture should be the only thing you see on the resulting web page.

Once you have copied the entire image location/address, create your post and click the little picture button (third from the left, below the Underline button). Then paste the image location/address.

Before posting, click the Preview button and you can see the result prior to posting. Then it's easy to correct any errors prior to posting.

_Since the photo you want to use is on the ebags site, you don't need to add it to your photobucket account. Just right-click on that picture to choose the image URL as noted above._


----------



## Ruby296

http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/rubycat/th_e-bag001.jpg







http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/rubycat/th_e-bag002.jpg







http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/rubycat/th_e-bag004.jpghttp://
[URL=http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/rubycat/th_e-bag005]http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/rubycat/th_e-bag005[/URL].jpg

Pidgeon, yes I did get your note and appreciate your help! This is the best I could do, but I hope that I'll get better at this with time. You can see a few photos here, hope they are somewhat helpful. First pic shows the exterior, second is the front side of the bag (w/the clip) showing the organizing pockets: a long zippered pocket and a short zippered one, some pen pockets, one for sunglasses and a mesh one for something small-and third shows the small zip pocket (w/key tether) and small open pocket (I keep my BB Pearl there) under the flap. There is also a small pocket on the outside on one of the ends that could hold a very small umbrella or narrow waterbottle. Overall I really like this bag. I got this color and a solid black one.
Ruby


----------



## pidgeon92

Try doing them one at a time, then hit the *Preview* button instead of the Post button, so you can fix any errors.

This is what you posted ought to look like (without the space in the first img tag):


































Resulting in these images:


----------



## Ruby296

pidgeon92 said:


> Try doing them one at a time, then hit the *Preview* button instead of the Post button, so you can fix any errors.
> 
> This is what you posted ought to look like (without the space in the first img tag):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resulting in these images:


Pidgeon, I DID do that, but obviously I did something wrong! Thanks so much for posting them again for me.......Also, since a fourth pic was added my sequence description above is off. The 3rd pic is just the big open pocket. The bag's dimensions are 10.5" x 8.5" x 4.25".
Ruby


----------



## scrappergirl

Since I'm still waiting on my Kindle has anyone tried one of those portable DVD player bags?  I saw one at Target today and also at WM, I think it was about 10", plus had extra padding.  They had several styles and colors.  Guess I'll wait until my Kindle and oberon cover comes in before I get one.  I need something sturdy, I take the bus to work and I don't want to throw in my messenger bag as it often gets banged around getting on and off the bus.


----------



## sherylb

Terrific bag!!  I just bought this in black last week to hold my Kindle and netbook. It's a Fossil bag and it has zip pockets on both the front and back that are large enough to hold my Kindle in it's original cover. Inside is big enough to hold my "stuff" along with my netbook. It does come in other colors too. The leather is very, very soft and the bag conforms to your body when carried either over the shoulder or with the strap lengthened to cross body. It's slim and looks great when worn. I'm really happy with this bag! The name is "Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip" and currently you can find it at ebags, zappos and amazon.


----------



## Ruby296

sherylb said:


> Terrific bag!!  I just bought this in black last week to hold my Kindle and netbook. It's a Fossil bag and it has zip pockets on both the front and back that are large enough to hold my Kindle in it's original cover. Inside is big enough to hold my "stuff" along with my netbook. It does come in other colors too. The leather is very, very soft and the bag conforms to your body when carried either over the shoulder or with the strap lengthened to cross body. It's slim and looks great when worn. I'm really happy with this bag! The name is "Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip" and currently you can find it at ebags, zappos and amazon.


That's a cute bag! It's very similar to the Roots Original Flat bags......I have one of them, but it's not wide enough for the K, along w/wallet and other necessities.


----------



## Marci

Wow, Sheryl -

That bag looks like a real FIND. I love the colors (partial to red, myself).

It looks very functional. I'm wondering if the handle is long enough to go across the body?

Definitely putting this one and [ ] on my 2009 Christmas List. It's not too early to think about that, is it 

Marci


----------



## Kathy

sherylb said:


> Terrific bag!!  I just bought this in black last week to hold my Kindle and netbook. It's a Fossil bag and it has zip pockets on both the front and back that are large enough to hold my Kindle in it's original cover. Inside is big enough to hold my "stuff" along with my netbook. It does come in other colors too. The leather is very, very soft and the bag conforms to your body when carried either over the shoulder or with the strap lengthened to cross body. It's slim and looks great when worn. I'm really happy with this bag! The name is "Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip" and currently you can find it at ebags, zappos and amazon.


I was looking at this bag myself in the Green Olive color. I have a Fossil purse that I love now, but is to small to hold my Kindle. Good to know that the leather is nice.


----------



## sherylb

Yup, the strap extends to go cross body. They actually call it a cross body bag. It's big enough for my Kindle in it's original cover in either zippered pocket and inside is really roomy. When I carry it, I don't feel like I'm carrying a messenger bag or an oversized tote. I'm short-5' 2" so I need a bag that doesn't overwhelm me and this one doesn't. I actually found this one at my local department store and I whipped out my Kindle and tried it in all the pockets and walked around the store with it before I bought it. I was waiting for the siren to go off and for the big hunky guys in sunglasses to come frisk me but alas, didn't happen.


----------



## Tris

Ruby said:


> Pidgeon, I DID do that, but obviously I did something wrong! Thanks so much for posting them again for me.......Also, since a fourth pic was added my sequence description above is off. The 3rd pic is just the big open pocket. The bag's dimensions are 10.5" x 8.5" x 4.25".
> Ruby


Hey Ruby,

Sorry that I never got around to respond. I had A LOT of things going on, but now I think I can at least slowly breathe. I hope you like your new metro bag! I've had mine for a couple of years now and it's been great to me. I used to have it packed full with books but now with my Kindle it's nice and easy with my ipod.  I the waterpoofing came in great while I was in the hospital taking care of my grandma, and it got water spilt on it. Before that it worked well with the dumping of snow for days and later the rain.

I loved the metro bag before, but now it's just the best bag I've got and still planning on getting another one.

Tris


----------



## Marci

Okay,

Some of you know of my adventures in purchasing this bag. Briefly, I first saw it at my local Costco. Really looked at there & then but ultimately decided to purchase. Sign said they would be there for a few more days. I come back and they weren't there. Bummer. eBay comes next. I find a really nice store and they send me the wrong item and then find out they never really had the item I wanted in the first place. Now it's on to eBags. They do! Better, they partner with Triple AAA, which offers a 20% discount of all bags. Winner 

I've had the bag for a few weeks now and love it. Have to admit it's taking me longer to adjust to it than I thought it would. I've previously been using a backpack for many, many years and realized I really don't need all that holding space all the time anymore. Ridiculous sounding as this is, I miss having the direct access to front pockets that my backpack provided me. The Ogio bag fills in nicely as a big small or medium sized bag. It holds all my gear and has room for more. I love the fact that it comes with a handle as well as the carrying strap which is good for across the shoulder or same side shoulder carrying.

Here are pictures of my bag. NOTE: The bag I have is the "Road Trip 2008 Black Vines" The vines are a light grey that relieves all the darnkness of the black.

Here is the front of the bag









Well, that sucks. The pictures looked great when I first posted them here. Does anyone know if Photobucket has new policy preventing pictures being posted outside of their site?? This has happened to others here on this board.

Why are images from them not being seen   What do I need to do to have them appear?

I've deleted most of the dead space, and added a link to eBags so you can all see what I got (below). Highly recommend the bag! 

http://www.ebags.com/ogio/road_trip/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=112706


----------



## MonaSW

If your album is marcipfeiffer, there are no bag pictures in your album.


----------



## Ruby296

Tris said:


> Hey Ruby,
> 
> Sorry that I never got around to respond. I had A LOT of things going on, but now I think I can at least slowly breathe. I hope you like your new metro bag! I've had mine for a couple of years now and it's been great to me. I used to have it packed full with books but now with my Kindle it's nice and easy with my ipod.  I the waterpoofing came in great while I was in the hospital taking care of my grandma, and it got water spilt on it. Before that it worked well with the dumping of snow for days and later the rain.
> 
> I loved the metro bag before, but now it's just the best bag I've got and still planning on getting another one.
> 
> Tris


Tris, I can't thank you enough for mentioning the Metro Bag here b/c I LOVE it! I use it everyday and it's the perfect size. You can really fit alot of stuff in there and it never feels big. I actually bought 2-the dark green/teal color and a black one. I've been contemplating an Ipod, and now the K2..........too many decisions!
Thanks again!
Ruby


----------



## donna

I am a non-girly girl, as my sisters tell me, and for the past 49 years have lived out of my pockets! Though I've only had my Kindle since Tuesday, I am attached. Permanently. I chanced upon the best bag ever this morning & upped my chic quotient oodles w/out sacrificing my non-girly status. It is lightweight, made of unique fabric, the strap is securely sewn and I can wear it across my body for hands-free being (yeah, that's the inner yogi speaking). It fits the K2 w/ the amazon cover nicely and there is space (but not so much as to be annoying) for a phone, a wallet and chapstick or whatever. It zips close & has an outside pocket & the fabric choices are really neat. (I'm a quilter as well so I pay attention to these things.) I found mine at a local boutique but found a picture on myspace after searching for kindle2 : Search for thatgirlis.com and the kindle bag. I'm telling you - I put this on, with Kindle inside, and biked up to the coffeeshop. oh yeah ... life is very good these days


----------



## donna

ok, ladies, I've tried & tried to get the picture of the bag to post w/ my previous post but it ain't happenin'. Here is the link to the myspace page:


----------



## donna

holey moses .... i can't get this right for anything today! My bad, again.... find a picture of my bag by going to facebook and then thatgirlis.com and then the kindle2 bag.


----------



## ELDogStar

donna said:


> ok, ladies, I've tried & tried to get the picture of the bag to post w/ my previous post but it ain't happenin'. Here is the link to the myspace page:


Photobucket makes it real easy to post pix on BB's

Eric


----------



## Mollyb52

scrappergirl said:


> Since I'm still waiting on my Kindle has anyone tried one of those portable DVD player bags? I saw one at Target today and also at WM, I think it was about 10", plus had extra padding. They had several styles and colors. Guess I'll wait until my Kindle and oberon cover comes in before I get one. I need something sturdy, I take the bus to work and I don't want to throw in my messenger bag as it often gets banged around getting on and off the bus.


Yes, I got one for my K1 a few weeks ago. I use it when I travel or am going to be in a situation I think could cause it to jostle or drop. It is very convienent. My husband got his K2 Tuesday and went out and bought a portable DVD case at Target also. He really likes it if he is going to be out for the day with his K2. He can also slip papers or small items he needs to have with him in the other side. It has a long strap for shoulder or cross body and a handle on top if you want to carry it that way. And since it is an electronics item case it is very non girly. It is more than big enough for the K1 in Oberon cover and K2 in Amazon cover. I am very sure the K2 Oberon will also fit just fine.


----------



## bfc2345

I'm loving a lot of these bags, but I want one that has at least two sections inside...one for my K2 in it's Tuff-Luv cover, and another section for all my "purse" items. It also needs a place for credit cards and a zippered change compartment. I want to spend less than $50, and I'd like it to at least look like leather!
Anyone?
Belinda


----------



## Tip10

Up until you got to the leather part I'd have suggested taking a look at the Baggallini line of bags.  I carry, and have had for years, a Black Baggallini Messenger Bag on my train commutes to/from work.  Relatively small bag has plenty of room for everything -- separate compartments -- extremely well made....


----------

